# breakfast recipes



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Frenchtoast breaded in cornflakes3 large eggs3 cups milk1 tsp cinnamon1 tsp vanillacrushed cornflakesmix eggs,milk,and spicesdip bread in mixturecoat in cornflakescook until golden brown on medium to low heat


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Cinnamon ToastButter two pieces of breadcoat with a mixture of 60%sugarto40% cinnamonbriol until the sugar bubbles and carmelizes[This message has been edited by eric (edited 08-30-1999).]


----------



## Spirit (May 9, 1999)

Thanks a lot, Eric! It's 5 am, and I'm eating cinnamon toast! *L*! You gave me a craving I couldn't resist! I'll NEVER get to sleep!!







Spirit.


----------

